# 322km/h OR 200 MPH! ...........Holy Cow Dung! ..... (Chinese Food?)



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

This is* "The Isle Of Mann*" Motorcycle Race! Probably the Oldest Bike Race in the world!

I chose this one because most of them are all LONG and this one seemed to have the most ACTION crammed into a shorter period of time. Go to the Right Side of the page if you'd like to see more.

They seem to have 2 types of starts. *1/ Timed Start,* every 5/10 Seconds, ONE is Off. & *2/ Hail Hail the Gangs all here* and 20/30/40 all take off at the same time. * Yumpin Yesus! 
*

At 200 MPH. You *BLINK.* You* MISS! *....There are usually 2 or 3 Fatalities per year. At that SPEED you don't get the chance to go back and try again!

*Hope Ya'll Enjoy!*

Rick


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Insanity?


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

You're right, one split second mistake and you're history at that speed.

Jim


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

It's like watching a movie in fast forward.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

holy cow cow rick my heart stopped twice.not something for those afraid of falling,because its not a matter if but when for motorcyclists.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

wow!!!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> holy cow cow rick my heart stopped twice.not something for those afraid of falling,because its not a matter if but when for motorcyclists.
> 
> - pottz


Right On Pottz! I Re-Built and rode a Classic Harley (And a BMW) for many years, then one day on the 401 Highway another close call!

The IDIOT Brake Checked Me at about 80 MPH for NO apparent Reason other than He didn't like Bikers and I wasn't ready for it

BAM! Over the top, 911, then Hospital for 2 Months. When I got out I made the derision that I might be the Best Biker in the World but there are too many IDIOTS on the Roads. I Sold Both Bikes and bought a Classic Corvette (C3 1979). Love It!

Regards: Rick

PS: Thanks to all the others that left a Comment! They SEEM/ARE getting Scarcer every Day!


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

hehe, i rebuilt a 78 shovel head, tricked it out, and in 91 whilst cruising along, minding my own business, had a fella in a new jag, rear end me, i ended up on his hood, over the back onto pavement at about 50, road rash, that took forever to heal, if i coulda got up i'd beat the sob to half his death, dang it hurt,

pretty much did me in on the two wheels, so i went to jeeping well actually rock crawling, tricked out a few rigs, and still do it occassionally, problem is working on a broken rig in bfe is not my style anymore, the getting down and under it is ok, its the getting up and out thats killing me.

awesome race, used to watch it, boys sure have some cajones to ride like the wind
Rj in az.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> hehe, i rebuilt a 78 shovel head, tricked it out, and in 91 whilst cruising along, minding my own business, had a fella in a new jag, rear end me, i ended up on his hood, over the back onto pavement at about 50, road rash, that took forever to heal, if i coulda got up i d beat the sob to half his death, dang it hurt,
> 
> pretty much did me in on the two wheels, so i went to jeeping well actually rock crawling, tricked out a few rigs, and still do it occassionally, problem is working on a broken rig in bfe is not my style anymore, the getting down and under it is ok, its the getting up and out thats killing me.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your Comment Knockout. I know where you're coming from.

Don't tell anyone but a year later I met the IDIOT at his work, Outdoor Parking Spot. I took a Cab there. HE HAD To take a Cab Home! HE DESERVED IT!!

(Before everyone tells ME that REVENGE is not the way to go. It was very Satisfying! SO! Save Your Breathe!)

Rick


----------



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

I gave up riding after a pretty good accident, but even in my day, I wouldn't try what that video shows. Not sure if I wasn't brave enough, or stupid enough. Probably a little of both !!! And to Rick - Sometimes, revenge is such a sweet thing.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

A nephew rode AMA hound and hare races and was national champ one year. Could have been more if the AMA would do something about all the cheating, but that is another issue. His dad told me even when he was a little kid first starting he could see the kid was fearless and without any hesitation. His older brother was good too, but always a couple spots back in the pack. He had a slight hesitation in dangerous territory.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> I gave up riding after a pretty good accident, but even in my day, I wouldn t try what that video shows. Not sure if I wasn t brave enough, or stupid enough. Probably a little of both !!! And to Rick - Sometimes, revenge is such a sweet thing.
> 
> - mel52


"revenge is such a sweet thing." Yes it is Mel. Thank You! Especially when It's Deserved and HE had absolutely NO legitimate reason to do what he did!

Thanks for your Reply Mel.

Regards: Rick


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

I don't know who's crazier…the guys on the bikes or the spectators standing along the sides of the race track. Obviously, one false move could kill the rider but, with the fans so close to the action, it's seems likely that you'd lose more than a few bystanders with a riderless bike flying through he air like a missile!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

rick revenge is a dish best served cold and id say yours was pretty chilly.its never too late too teach someone whats right or wrong.sounds like he got his desert buddy-ha ha ha!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> rick revenge is a dish best served cold and id say yours was pretty chilly.its never too late too teach someone whats right or wrong.sounds like he got his desert buddy-ha ha ha!
> 
> - pottz


Hi Pottz:

Yep! His was about a year old. I didn't want the Cops connecting it to My stay in the Hospital and the Actual Accident.

Thanks for the Support Buddy!

Regards: Rick


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> I don t know who s crazier…the guys on the bikes or the spectators standing along the sides of the race track. Obviously, one false move could kill the rider but, with the fans so close to the action, it s seems likely that you d lose more than a few bystanders with a riderless bike flying through he air like a missile!
> 
> - Ripper70


I was thinking the same thing! A couple of the others show that happening. One was right in the middle of a small town.
The Bike Driver didn't make it (May He R.I.P.) and a few bystanders were also taken away by Ambulance.

Thanks for your Reply Ripper!

Rick


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> rick revenge is a dish best served cold and id say yours was pretty chilly.its never too late too teach someone whats right or wrong.sounds like he got his desert buddy-ha ha ha!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


 im an eye for an eye kinda guy rick,im with ya bud.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> rick revenge is a dish best served cold and id say yours was pretty chilly.its never too late too teach someone whats right or wrong.sounds like he got his desert buddy-ha ha ha!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


Thanks again Pottz! I appreciate your ONGOING Support and once again, *Glad You're Back My Friend!*

Best Regard: Rick


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

This Forum (Topic) Is Now Off Of My *"WATCH-LIST!"*

Thanks to the *17* People who "Took The Time"* to Comment! It was Appreciated!

Also the *1,998* LJ Members who took the time to at least *"View"*

Regards: Rick


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I thought it was great, some good laughs!!


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Get a lot of foot traffic thru this one Rick and we had more fun on some other posts


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Get a lot of foot traffic thru this one Rick and we had more fun on some other posts
> 
> - corelz125


YEA! Corelz. *2525 Views and 20 Replies, 7 of them mine Thanking Others. So that's 13 Actual replies and 2513 "Viewers" that couldn't be Bothered saying anything!* I thought this one would be a WINNER considering The Topic!

Same as some of the other Coffee Shop Postings! "Thanks Rick." is too much to type. OR! The Brainiacs have to let loose.

It's just NOT worth the effort I go through on the WEB or YOUTUBE to find a decent Posting for Everyone elses Pleasure!

*Thanks A LOT for all of Your and all of the other Regular Guys who ALWAYS Respond and usually make it worthwhile *

*These (Coffee Shop) Postings are going to be FEW & FAR BETWEEN from now on (If at All) .*

I'm Fed Up with some of the Other Forums and their Narrow Minded Little Cliques. "Good Morning To You All."

It's about the same Percentage for Comments on "Projects." For most of them when you look at the # Of Views.

*I went through "MY Friends" Last Week. I'll bet you at least 40/50 Percent of the haven't been on here for over a year and some of them aren't on here at all.*

I think I'll concentrate as a Moderator on the Cadillac CTS Site (Sponsored by GM with VERY FEW RULES!) and The "Ontario FISHING SITE" (Also with very few RULES.) *The RULES on Here are Excessive to say the least!
*
Sorry Guys. Bad Day AGAIN Just got out of the Hospital a few days ago and More To Come.

But! I'll try my BEST!!!










Best Regards: Rick


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i hear ya buddy,but its the quality of friends that counts.ill take one of you over a hundred that dont really care.sorry too hear about that hospital visit i hope hope the next is short and the last,take care my friend.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> i hear ya buddy,but its the quality of friends that counts.ill take one of you over a hundred that dont really care.sorry too hear about that hospital visit i hope hope the next is short and the last,take care my friend.
> 
> - pottz


Thanks Pottz! It's the Members like you that I can always count On My Friend!

Best Regards: Rick


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I always look forward to your posts Rick. We always get a few laughs in. Most posts I have made I get 2 or less replies. I'm the lj invisible man


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Guys.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> I always look forward to your posts Rick. We always get a few laughs in. Most posts I have made I get 2 or less replies. I m the lj invisible man
> 
> - corelz125


Yes Rick keep posting. corelz125 = not invisible, I comment to yours fairly often.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> I always look forward to your posts Rick. We always get a few laughs in. Most posts I have made I get 2 or less replies. I m the lj invisible man
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ...


Yes! I know you do and it's always appreciated "Woody"!

P.S. I hope your Wife wasn't to disgusted by that Ugly Picture I put up under "EMOTICONS" I think it was. After I read your comment about what She said I had it taken off.

It really was My BAD but I had other motives also.

MY Best Regards To BOTH Of You: Rick


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

You guys are great and a select few others on here.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Rick my wife has to endure my humor, rather dry sometimes….. LOL All is good.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> You guys are great and a select few others on here.
> 
> - corelz125





> Rick my wife has to endure my humor, rather dry sometimes….. LOL All is good.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Thank You BOTH AGAIN for responding so quickly. KISSY! KISSY! (Just Kidding ….....maybe? ) :-}


----------



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

Rick, I have been married so long ( 47 years this coming Dec. ), that my wife gave up on my sense of humor years ago. She just smiles, kind-of shakes her head and walks off. It saves her from me explaining it to her. I just smile, kind-of shake my head and walk off, grinning, BECAUSE I didn't have to explain it to her. LOL !!!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

buddy if you give up,then i gotta give up,and ive never given up!!!!!!ill stand with you too the end! promise me you wont! AND I WONT!!!!.peace my friend!!!!.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Rick, I have been married so long ( 47 years this coming Dec. ), that my wife gave up on my sense of humor years ago. She just smiles, kind-of shakes her head and walks off. It saves her from me explaining it to her. I just smile, kind-of shake my head and walk off, grinning, BECAUSE I didn t have to explain it to her. LOL !!!
> 
> - mel52


Hey Mel:

That's pretty good strategy My Friend!... " I just smile, kind-of shake my head and walk off, grinning, BECAUSE I didn t have to explain it to her. LOL !!!"

Good thinking Buddy & Happy Retirement! ........ I'll bet you my Bucketmouth is BIGGER than Yours! (8 year old Hula Popper.)

Thanks for your response! LMAO!

PS: I added you to my "Buddies" List, if that's okay with you? I had a look at some of your "Projects" NICE QUALITY STUFF MAN!

Rick


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> buddy if you give up,then i gotta give up,and ive never given up!!!!!! I'll stand with you too the end! promise me you wont! AND I WONT!!!!.peace my friend!!!!.
> 
> - pottz


Pottz: Okay My Friend! YOU Win! I Promise! You're to good a Buddy to Ignore your Encouragement!

I actually enjoy doing them, most of the time. I think it's just that this Site is Woodworking Oriented and "Coffee Shop" is not looked upon as a Woodworking Topic.

Maybe I can find a Video of someone cutting themselves badly on a "SawStop." ...lol..

Thanks for your reply! Peace back at You! My Friend!!!

Best Regards: Rick


----------



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

Glad to have you on board as a buddy, can never have to many buddies or friends.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Glad to have you on board as a buddy, can never have to many buddies or friends.
> 
> - mel52


Thanks Mel I got rid of a few "Buddies" Yesterday. Nothing but a Pain In The ASS!

Rick


----------

